# Audio Book on CD Transfer to Kindle?



## holmes864 (May 2, 2009)

Sorry that I am so new to this (I am computer savvy but seem to be having issues picturing how the Kindle should work with certain things)!  I have an audio book on four CDs that I want to put onto my Kindle.  I tried connecting the Kindle to the computer and copying it but that didn't seem to work.  
Thanks in advance for help!
Theresa


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You need to convert the files on the CDs to MP3s. Windows Media Player should be able to do this for you.

Then drag and drop the resulting files onto the Audio folder in the Kindle.


----------



## MinaNoir (Mar 30, 2009)

I am having the same problem you are and the Windows Media will only rip the cds into different tracks so you end up with about 18 three or four minute tracks what we need to do for this to work on the Kindle is to somehow rip the whole audio ebook cd into just one single mp3 track but I still haven't found anything to do it for my windows xp. If anyone can help us please do. Thanks, MinaNoir


----------

